# Hello Eveyone



## ultrasonic (Mar 9, 2009)

hey everyone just signed up for hints advice and hopefully a better insight into all things light!!! im 24 from ireland and a dj


----------



## icewolf08 (Mar 9, 2009)

Welcome to CB! Hopefully you will find us to be a valuable resource. Browse the forums, and don't hesitate to jump in with questions, comments, answers, and whatnot. Also, try out the search feature as there is a lot of great info on the site.


----------



## OTO1702 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello and Welcome ! 

I am also new in this forum ( about 6 months now). The people here are awesome, helpful and dedicated to help. I personally visit every day !

OTO


----------

